# Is it worth...



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Hey all,

Is it worth showing mice you know have obvious faults (ie light set-ons, tan vents, etc) not because you think they have a hope in hell of winning, but to get an experienced critique on your mice and how the line can be improved? Or will the judges see showing sub-standard mice as an annoyance?

Sarah xxx


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I judge and I certainly wouldn't view it as an annoyance,I would see it as supporting your club.I always enter more than 10 mice when I am showing,some I think might have a chance others not.The only thing I take a dim view of is showing out of condition or poorly mice and you would be surprised how common it is.You also have to balance your decision against completely wasting your time and money.A self black with a tan vent for instance would have absolutely no chance and you wouldn't get a critique because it wouldn't be placed.Likewise a cream or white with a thin tail would have no chance.However a marked or some aovs could be placed or even win with these faults.In your case if it's doves you are talking about there is every chance you will be the only exhibitor entering these and would therefore get a critic.A tan vent would be considered quite a big fault on doves but a critique would likely give you an indication of how good a colour you have or haven't acheived.I say bite the bullet....


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Just thought I'd add that all though I have been showing for a while I tend to lean towards the less successful varieties.I entered 3 silver greys at Sowood last weekend.They aren't upto winning standard by a long shot,raging tan vents.I still enter them though and little by little they are improving.If your mice aren't exhibition standard yet don't worry ,yours won't be alone some of mine will keep them company


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

and mine! hahaha! 
I enter my mice, and have since i started breeding, to be able to see what the judge says about them - you can hang round the table and try and eavesdrop, or steward! - and then in the lunch break you can ask people - breeders with lots of experience - to take a look at your mice, once the judges are out the way. Get some feedback and pointers on what to look out for. It really helped me, and still does.


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

Interesting topic; I have no choice but to show possibly "sub standard" mice but it won't be intentional it will be through pure ignorance, because I simply don't know any better.......yet!

But if I don't pop them into a show and see what reaction they get, I'll never learn anything.

I also think that if you're working really hard on a breed judges generally appreciate your efforts and they should be delighted people are trying to keep certain breeds alive.

By the same token I agree with Sarah, the line would be drawn at showing obviously poorly or underweight animals.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

I agree, obviously don't show something ill or in poor condition or runty etc, but a passable example of a variety gives you a starting point for improvements. If you are showing a particular variety, for example doves, you could ask the self judge before judging begins whether they could explain the good and bad points of the mice as they go along. You might even discover that your mice have good points you didn't know about!


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks for that peeps! I will show as soon as I can then and see what the judges and other breeders say. My doves have many good points and they're in lovely condition, but they also have extremely bright tan vents and ankle bracelets. I just wondered if I'd get laughed out of the hall :lol:

Sarah xxx


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

I wouldn't mind getting laughed out of the hall :lol:

It's such a mission to get maxeys we should get 100 points for effort before we even turn up


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

might be some good news coming up on the maxey mission.Just a few enquiries to make first...


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

I've also proposed that Maxeys can be hired out at shows (like they do at other small animal shows) when we have enough to offer the service. It has been well received so far, just have to get it officially passed and accumulate some Maxeys!


----------



## Benjamin (Feb 21, 2009)

O i hope this goes ahead - I was looking to go to my first show (sowood) with my home bred babies in june - but if I can't find any maxeys then I can't go


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

if I go I can lend you some if you aren't fixed up.


----------



## Benjamin (Feb 21, 2009)

Wow thanks Sarah - that would be great!! I'll just have to hope my youngsters are half decent.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

only one way to find out...


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

The member on here who is registered as rollesby stud is looking in to making a relatively large number of Maxeys through his business.Keep you fingers crossed that he succeeds.I would certainly buy a few more as spares ready for the next time they become scarce.


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

I would definately get more too if I could, I only have 5. I might have one or two available to be borrowed for Honley if anyone needs them?


----------



## Benjamin (Feb 21, 2009)

Sounds to me like may be the NMC should source someone to make an order of maxeys and then sell them off for profit for club funds - then entries at shows have a chance of increasing. Seems daft that entries are limited by the lack of maxeys.

Been looking over my youngsters this morning getting excited at the prospect of my first show


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

My fantastically marked rumpwhites have all fallen to crap in the last few days, I might still show the buck but he isnt as well marked as I thought he would be. Atleast they are all still alive and healthy, usually the best marked ones try to die as quickly as possible.

Why does it always happen?


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

I think it's a rumpwhite thing Ian :lol: The NMC has looked into getting Maxeys made before, I think the cheapest they could get was £15 each and that was a little while ago.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

it's a broken thing as well.I well remember wonder mouse ,a perfectly marked broken.I gleefully danced round the house with him,best in show a forgone conclusion.By the age of 5 weeks wonder mouse was skin and bone,never to recover.huh.As for the maxeys,rollesby is now communicating with Peter.I don't think we can expect prices to remain static,materials have all risen hugely in price and £5 for a maxey is not at all realistic.It's an absolute bargain even for second hand ones.£15 sounds ok to me .It must take roughly an hour start to finish to make one,the minimum wage pays more than a fiver an hour plus there's your materials.Can't expect anyone to do it for a pittance.


----------



## Benjamin (Feb 21, 2009)

Very good points Sarah - My brother is a joiner I may see if I can sweet talk him into having a bash at making some


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

I am reading this thread with utter despair, I had no idea the maxey cages were so hard to get hold of. Stupidly, I assumed that the NMC would sell them......eep!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

they do sell them but they are hand made and a lot of the people willing to make them have become to elderly.Also club members seem unwilling generally to pay a realistic price so new people who come alomg with the skills soon get fed up.The nmc do operate a recycling scheme where they buy second hand ones and sell them to members for £5.In the last year a 100 have been passed on this way.Get your name on the waiting list asap for these.


----------



## Halcyon (Mar 30, 2009)

I could do with some more Maxeys, and I would pay £15 each, but would only buy one now and again to add to my collection as I couldn't afford to buy like say 4 in one go at that price.

LSCMRC hire out maxeys at their shows.

L x


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

thats what I do,my aim is to aquire 3 new ones a year and I now have a good few.I bought 4 and a carrying box from ebay for £30 this year so my target is met.Pays to have your eyes peeled.


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

£15 does not sound like an unreasonable price, when you consider the work that must go into one. As my woodworking skills are somewhat limited to banging in the odd nail I don't think I will be trying to make my own! Useful to know that about the Enfield shows Lisa, but it is doubtful that I would be going to those shows.


----------

